# Moderna Booster



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband and I got our booster shots this morning. I wonder how often we'll need these.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I get my booster next week. I just heard that seniors that are immune compromised should get a 4th shot in 6 months. Fine with me anything to avoid Covid.


----------



## quilter (Oct 23, 2011)

Getting mine Friday, we'll get as many as we need over time.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I am a participant in the Pfizer Clinical Trial. I got the booster last month. They said while they honestly do not know at this time, a booster will probably be needed once a year, just like your flu shot. If it keeps us from getting sick and/or dying from this horrible disease, then a 10 second shot is small price to pay.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

Getting my Moderna booster shot today. Just called the pharmacy to see if they had it and they did.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I get mine Sunday. Breast cancer immune suppressed.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I am a participant in the Pfizer Clinical Trial. I got the booster last month. They said while they honestly do not know at this time, a booster will probably be needed once a year, just like your flu shot. If it keeps us from getting sick and/or dying from this horrible disease, then a 10 second shot is small price to pay.


I agree. I just got my booster a week ago. It was Pfizer.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

We got our Moderna boosters this morning, too. It was very busy in our small town. 
I’m also wondering if all of the 3 shots will be done every year like the flu shot. At some point they may all have the same formulation, new and improved. And maybe in a year or two there will be a combined vaccine for both.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

We are a group that supports oncology patients with knitted/crocheted prayer shawls, lapghans and shoulder wraps. The group, 7-10 people, met at a rotating hospital location up to March of 2020 when visitors were refused admission. We then moved to Panera Bread and sat outside until the heat ran us inside. This way we have continued to be of service and also maintain our fellowship. Everyone has gotten their vaccines and some still wear masks which is just fine. I am so glad this worked out for us.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


My view is mix and match - cover from all angles.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


I have 2 different knitting groups and I love both of them. I need the therapy!


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

I read last week that it was most likely going to be needed every 5-6 months in perpetuity.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

Duplicate post


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


I've read several items on mixing the vaccines and they tell me it may be more beneficial to mix rather than stick with the original I had. We don't take measles shots every year because measles did not morph into a new infection and almost everyone got the shot. With flu shots, different strains appear because of the nature of the virus. It could be the same with Covid, but we will never know if we don't get the a high majority of people vaccinated. Those unvaccinated should be the ones isolating.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

cgspat said:


> My husband and I got our booster shots this morning. I wonder how often we'll need these.


Good news. I've been waiting for the Moderna booster. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I agree. Those unvaccinated people are the ones that are clogging the ICU and hospitals, so those that need help are having trouble getting it. No matter how many times it is explained that they went thru all the trials, just in super drive to get approval, people still don't "get it".



Byrney said:


> Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

We have been told, we can get the booster shot 6 months after the second shot....and it will be Pfizer only.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

I literally just walked in after getting my moderna booster. This makes me so nervous. I fear a reaction so I took an antiemetic beforehand. Now I have to sleep that off. I miss the 20th century.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

I got both shots and will get the 3rd one also. However, my negative mind wonders if more shots later is not simply a money grab. Where did Mad Cow and others go?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Pretty ridiculous...and nothing has been approved as of today!


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

DollieD said:


> Pretty ridiculous...and nothing has been approved as of today!


The Moderna booster shot was approved by the FDA on Oct. 26th. Here's the latest info on the booster shots: https://www.cnet.com/health/moderna-covid-booster-what-to-know-about-mix-and-match-who-can-get-it-and-when/


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I am a participant in the Pfizer Clinical Trial. I got the booster last month. They said while they honestly do not know at this time, a booster will probably be needed once a year, just like your flu shot. If it keeps us from getting sick and/or dying from this horrible disease, then a 10 second shot is small price to pay.


Thank you for taking part in the clinical trial, you are so important to the process. Our boosters are Pfizer and given 6 months after the second shot regardless of which brand you had.


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Byrney said:


> Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


When people stop choosing to be ignorant.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Had my Pfizer booster the beginning of the month. No problems. I did not have to wait 15 minutes, only 5 . The reason being I had no reaction to the first two shots. I don't care if I have to have them every 6-8 months! I want to see my friends and family that have taken the vaccination. There are a lot of my family that won't. they depend on their own immune system..also, they think if they had Covid, there are anti bodies so don't need one. I try and try, to explain anti bodies reduce of a period of time. No one listens so, gave up. Not enough hours in the day to try and educate everyone. Once their minds are made up..that is it! As for the no 5-10 yr studies, and fear of side effects showing up, I will worry about it in 5-10 years, if/when they show up. Not today. I worry about today, today, let tomorrow take care of tomorrow.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

I got mine on Monday. The Moderna, Pfizer, and J & J vaccine boosters are available for certain people. I am eligible because of age. I had a slightly sore arm for a couple of days, but it didn't bother me. 

This is from the CDC website: 

"You are eligible for a booster if you are:

65 years or older
Age 18+ who live in long-term care settings
Age 18+ who have underlying medical conditions
Age 18+ who work or live in high-risk settings"

Edit: I'll get as many boosters as they tell me I can get. I'm not afraid of vaccines, because I understand how they work.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I had my Moderna booster with no problems. It was approved last Friday I believe. I’m quite happy to take it & give myself some peace of mind


----------



## rmgirl (Feb 24, 2018)

We have the first 2 shots, but agree to wait just a little and see what happens next. I'm not sure "they" know.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

rmgirl said:


> We have the first 2 shots, but agree to wait just a little and see what happens next. I'm not sure "they" know.


What could possibly happen?


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

Got mine too! We will probably have to have these every year just like the flu shots. I don't think this virus is going away with so many people denying/ignoring safety measures. I'm at the point that I am going to do everything I can to keep myself safe and try to stay away from the others.

Vickie


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

mattie cat said:


> I get my booster next week. I just heard that seniors that are immune compromised should get a 4th shot in 6 months. Fine with me anything to avoid Covid.


Absolutely! My doctor said that since I am vaccinated, if I were to get sick that it probably would be a mild case, but why would I want to take a chance? Those unvaccinated that become so ill that they end up hospitalized and take up a bed that someone else might need (heart attack, cancer, auto acc., etc.) and they expose those that care for them-doctors, nurses hos. staff, etc. and then their families! I'll just continue to get my shots.

Vickie


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

vlsg56 said:


> Got mine too! We will probably have to have these every year just like the flu shots. I don't think this virus is going away with so many people denying/ignoring safety measures. I'm at the point that I am going to do everything I can to keep myself safe and try to stay away from the others.
> 
> Vickie


Me too. I have not been to church since 2/20 and probably never will. I have been a member since 12/81 and I knew that most members did not agree with me politically but it was never an issue until now. There are too many anti-vaxers there for me to ever feel safe again.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mattie cat said:


> Me too. I have not been to church since 2/20 and probably never will. I have been a member since 12/81 and I knew that most members did not agree with me politically but it was never an issue until now. There are too many anti-vaxers there for me to ever feel safe again.


Yes, I think some of us have learned that there are many ways to feel safe--or unsafe. It's sad, though, isn't it?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Kensbarb said:


> I got both shots and will get the 3rd one also. However, my negative mind wonders if more shots later is not simply a money grab. Where did Mad Cow and others go?


Have you paid for any of your shots?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> Have you paid for any of your shots?


I haven't.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

My husband and I, both fully vaccinated, are recovering from breakthrough cases of covid. We took precautions, but fell prey to someone else's feeling that they are free to do what they want. Now my doctor says I must wait to get my booster and my flu shot.I will surely get both as soon as I can.


----------



## farmlady (Apr 15, 2017)

My husband and I will get out booster shots Monday. Moderna for him and Johnson for me.
We will continue to wear masks and do everything we can to stay safe.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I am confused! We got a notice saying that we did not need the booster since we got the Pfizer vaccine. We are both immune compromised. They said this was a new CDC guideline! We were given the first Pfizer in Feb. and second in March.


----------



## dcgmom (Jul 3, 2019)

[quotee =rosemarya]I am confused! We got a notice saying that we did not need the booster since we got the Pfizer vaccine. We are both immune compromised. They said this was a new CDC guideline! We were given the first Pfizer in Feb. and second in March.[/quote]

Talk to your PCP. We have been told to get it.I am immunocompromised but my husband is not, the doc said to say we both were as they are throwing out the vials at the end of the day. I got my Moderna booster two weeks ago, my husband gets his this week. We both had Moderna for other vaccines and decided on Moderna because we read that the Moderna ended up providing more protection. As of now, everyone over 65 should get a booster according to the cdc.
Also the Pfizer vaccine was fully approved by the FDA on Aug 23. Moderna still has only emergency use authorization.
I also know someone in CA who went and got the Pfizer shot. Went back for his second shot, said he got the Pfizer, nurse gave him the shot and then said Moderna, right? He ended up talking to many medical professionals and went back and got the second dose of the original Pfizer. Lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

rosemarya said:


> I am confused! We got a notice saying that we did not need the booster since we got the Pfizer vaccine. We are both immune compromised. They said this was a new CDC guideline! We were given the first Pfizer in Feb. and second in March.


Don't be confused - check with your Doctor.

In Australia we've been advised that everyone over the age of 18 is eligible for the booster when 6 months has elapsed since Dose 2. We will automatically be advised when our booster is due.


----------



## Lynjoywal (Jun 3, 2019)

rmgirl said:


> We have the first 2 shots, but agree to wait just a little and see what happens next. I'm not sure "they" know.


Why would you "wait just a little and see what happens next"? All the good you have done by having the first two doses could be for nothing if you don't keep fully immunized and they have proven that the efficacy usually becomes less after 6 months.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I would say that you should speak to your doctor...the bottom line is that mRNA vaccines are new.....but please keep in mind that there is a huge gray area of unknown length of effectiveness. 

If you are immunocompromised in any way, speak to your doctor and then proceed.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Our friend is facing a possible Trach who refused vaccines. We both got ours weds. With the cost of care fir a Covid patient I expect like flu Medicare will cover. Grateful for them.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


Booster vaccinations are needed because, like 'Flu Covid mutates easily. Clinical research has shown that mixing vaccines gives a better immune response. My first a nd second doses were AZ, I have my booster this afternoon, it will be either Pfizer or Moderna. Moderna seems to give marginally better immunity overall.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> We have been told, we can get the booster shot 6 months after the second shot....and it will be Pfizer only.


Yes- early January for me.


----------



## maisyb (Jan 12, 2012)

Got the Pfizer last week, and developed a migraine the next day. Same as the last shot. Small price to avoid the deadly virus effects…


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Got my 3rd Moderna shot last night.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Getting my Moderna booster next week.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I really didn't make that clear. The notice was from my doctor. I will call him for clarification.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

busycrafter said:


> just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


Sorry, it IS the unvaccinated who are spreading it. They are against restrictions like masks and social distancing as much as they are against vaccines. Vaccinated people are not shedding much virus even if they get a breakthrough case of Covid. That's solid scientific research, not just my opinion.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Shepard:
I don't agree about the vaccines 'not be all they were cracked up to be". Following the science is not hard. This is a novel coronavirus, meaning we (the world) has not seen it before. It is a miracle that the scientists were able to come up with not 1 but 3 different vaccines in less than a year. Monumental. Science is learning as they go so naturally changes and/or updates have to be made/adjusted. We have all suffered loss, separation, isolation and PTSD for many over the last 20 months. And many of us have had yoga or other exercise classes suspended or stopped altogether. Our yoga class came back together in June for maybe 4 weeks, before the mask mandate went into effect. Many of us had to give up our volunteer jobs due to the pandemic. It seems we will all need 2 flu shots every year for some time: regular and Covid 19. We got our Pfizer booster shot 3 weeks ago and glad for it.
EDIT:
And it IS the unvaccinated who are spreading it. All reports from every agency outline the reasons.


----------



## Norfolknan (Aug 4, 2014)

I got my booster last week. This time it was Pfizer, last 2 were Astra Zenica. The recommendation was to have a different vaccine to cover more options.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

A friend of mine is triple vaccinated and is fighting for her life! She does have underlying health issues. 
She insisted on going to Spain, by plane and has not set foot outside her door since coming back. Her poor family are really struggling with this.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

gillian lorraine said:


> A friend of mine is triple vaccinated and is fighting for her life! She does have underlying health issues.
> She insisted on going to Spain, by plane and has not set foot outside her door since coming back. Her poor family are really struggling with this.


Please see this topic! If it isn't too late, your friend could have Monoclonal Antibody Therapy! But move fast on this if you want to help.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-717632-1.html


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

busycrafter said:


> just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


I'm sorry, I don't quite understand. Are the unvaccinated not allowed out in Manitoba? Are they under a type of house arrest while vaccinated people are allowed out? If not, I can't see how it can be determined that those who have been vaccinated are spreading the virus.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Byrney said:


> I'm sorry, I don't quite understand. Are the unvaccinated not allowed out in Manitoba? Are they under a type of house arrest while vaccinated people are allowed out? If not, I can't see how it can be determined that those who have been vaccinated are spreading the virus.


Just another person who's confused her opinion with actual facts.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I got mine on Monday. The Moderna, Pfizer, and J & J vaccine boosters are available for certain people. I am eligible because of age. I had a slightly sore arm for a couple of days, but it didn't bother me.
> 
> This is from the CDC website:
> 
> ...


I got my Pfizer booster a week ago. I too had a sore arm but not bad. I will also have recommended boosters. I read that it will likely be a yearly thing like the flu shot. I am immune compromised.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

gillian lorraine said:


> A friend of mine is triple vaccinated and is fighting for her life! She does have underlying health issues.
> She insisted on going to Spain, by plane and has not set foot outside her door since coming back. Her poor family are really struggling with this.


Sorry to hear about your friend. You have to be even more careful when you have underlying health issues. Is she in hospital?

Spain has fewer cases per head than the UK. People there are wearing masks and are very careful. They have noticed that Brits do not like wearing masks. When I go out here it's as if the virus has gone away - no social distancing, no masks. I find it quite scary.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> Had my Pfizer booster the beginning of the month. No problems. I did not have to wait 15 minutes, only 5 . The reason being I had no reaction to the first two shots. I don't care if I have to have them every 6-8 months! I want to see my friends and family that have taken the vaccination. There are a lot of my family that won't. they depend on their own immune system..also, they think if they had Covid, there are anti bodies so don't need one. I try and try, to explain anti bodies reduce of a period of time. No one listens so, gave up. Not enough hours in the day to try and educate everyone. Once their minds are made up..that is it! As for the no 5-10 yr studies, and fear of side effects showing up, I will worry about it in 5-10 years, if/when they show up. Not today. I worry about today, today, let tomorrow take care of tomorrow.


I do agree. I had my Pfizer booster last Friday. I did have to wait 15 minutes after but I have not had a reaction to any. I read that it may likely be a yearly vaccine like the flu shot. I have had my flu shot too. A little sore arm on both but not bad.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Just another person who's confused her opinion with actual facts.


But she said the unvaccinated "can't go anywhere or do anything". I wondered what she meant. I've never heard of any country restricting the movement of unvaccinated people although it sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Please see this topic! If it isn't too late, your friend could have Monoclonal Antibody Therapy! But move fast on this if you want to help.
> 
> https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-717632-1.html


We are in the UK. I don't know if that makes a difference, ,,,,,,,,,,,,, it is so very sad, her friends told that her that although air travel and Spain is ' safe' she shouldn't put herself, and by extension her family at risk. :-(


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Byrney said:


> Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


Vaccines are usually tested in double blind studies, in varying situations over several years. These have not. We don't have any idea of the long-term affects of these inoculations. That is why people still consider them experimental.

Just FYI... I've had my 2 + booster and I am not immuno-compromised but I have a little 13 yo knitting friend who is.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Vaccines are usually tested in double blind studies, in varying situations over several years. These have not. We don't have any idea of the long-term affects of these inoculations. That is why people still consider them experimental.
> 
> Just FYI... I've had my 2 + booster and I am not immuno-compromised but I have a little 13 yo knitting friend who is.


Do you still have "long-term"?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Have you paid for any of your shots?


Our taxes are paying for these shots, so, yes, I have paid for my shots. These vaccines are not distributed by big pharma out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## Londonlady (Aug 22, 2017)

I received my first vaccine early February and the second on 21st April, both of which were the Astrazeneca/Oxford. I have now received my call from the NHS inviting me to get my booster shot which I booked on line for next week however it was mentioned when I made the booking that they will only be using Pfizer and Moderna and if my original shots were different, which they were, the Clinic will advise on which of the two will be best so I do hope that mixing of the vaccines will be okay.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Just another person who's confused her opinion with actual facts.


It could also be a typo that she didn't catch. Be nice.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Byrney said:


> But she said the unvaccinated "can't go anywhere or do anything". I wondered what she meant. I've never heard of any country restricting the movement of unvaccinated people although it sounds like a good idea to me.


She meant that because the unvaccinated can't go anywhere, it's the vaccinated people who are spreading Covid. Obviously completely false.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

gillian lorraine said:


> We are in the UK. I don't know if that makes a difference, ,,,,,,,,,,,,, it is so very sad, her friends told that her that although air travel and Spain is ' safe' she shouldn't put herself, and by extension her family at risk. :-(


Surely Monoclonal Antibody therapy is available in the UK, though, right?


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

SQM said:


> Do you still have "long-term"?


I don't know what you are asking. Any immediate side effects of the vaccine I had only lasted 2 days. When I said long-term I was talking about side effects that manifest themselves 5-10-15 years down the road.

Refer to Thalidimide ... was not tested on pregnant animals so they didn't know it caused serious birth defects until after pregnant women had taken it and had babies missing limbs.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

headlemk said:


> It could also be a typo that she didn't catch. Be nice.


Not a typo, as the context of her post showed. Go back and read it. 
YOU be nice.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

headlemk said:


> I don't know what you are asking. Any immediate side effects of the vaccine I had only lasted 2 days. When I said long-term I was talking about side effects that manifest themselves 5-10-15 years down the road.
> 
> Refer to Thalidimide ... was not tested on pregnant animals so they didn't know it caused serious birth defects until after pregnant women had taken it and had babies missing limbs.


I am pushing 75. I don't think long term anymore. Can you?


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

When I got my Pfizer booster the nurse advised me to wait a month before getting a flu shot if that's any useful info for anyone. It might be because I'm in the endangered age category although everyone ages differently and I've known persons who are physically "older" than me but younger by age.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I have had the Pfizer 2 doses and the booster. Had a really bad reaction after the booster. Still glad I'm vaccinated, though.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Got my Moderna booster on Tuesday. I’ll get as many as are approved. So much easier to get the boosters than it was to schedule the first two doses.


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

I’ve had my jabs. 2 Astra Zeneca and then the pfeizer booster. I’m immunocompromised so got mine early with my husband who is my carer, so he got his too. We had it done the same time as the flu vaccine. One in each arm

Here in the UK every one over 18 will have the first two jabs free (I think high school children have now been included in this now too) and everyone over 50 will also receive a booster jab free. A very large percentage of the uk have now been vaccininated, which is showing in hospital admissions now. It’s no where near as bad as it was last year. However, the virus is still spreading and we do all need to be careful. I’ve been isolated from everyone aside from my little family and medical professionals since this all started. It’s been very hard. But I’m so grateful to still be able to enjoy my family thanks to the vaccinations.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Byrney said:


> Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


Exactly right. Once it came out of clinical trials, it was no longer "experimental". And even the clinical trials were so much more elaborate than any other clinical trial that's ever been run for any other drug in the history of the world. Most drugs have a trial population of about 1,000 patients. Moderna had a trial population of 35,000, Pfizer had a population of 42,000, and Johnson and Johnson had a population of 45,000. That's ASTRONOMICALLY large.

Throughout the course of those clinical trials as well as the millions and millions of doses that have been administered since, the Johnson and Johnson vaccine had four deaths as a result of it, Pfizer had zero deaths, and Moderna had zero. This is an incredibly safe drug, and THIS IS NOT AN EXPERIMENTAL DRUG.

I worked for 20 years in the Research and Development division of one of the world's largest, oldest and most successful drug companies ever. The Vice President of Chemical Research where I worked once told me that he never takes any drug until it has been out of the market for at least a year, including ours - that is, the ones that he was responsible for discovering. However, he got his vaccine at the very first moment that he could make an appointment. Further, the husband my best friend is physician. Though retired now, he also never prescribed a drug to any of his patients unless it had been on the market for at least a year. Both he, his wife, their sons, and their daughter-in-law (who is also a physician) got vaccinated in January 2021 (less than a month after the vaccine hit the market) which was their very first opportunity to do so. Also the daughter-in law's father (who is also a physician) and his wife both got vaccinated in January 2021. The grandchildren of my friend (i.e., the children/grandchildren of all these doctors) are getting scheduled for their vaccines as soon as the vaccine gets approved for kids 11 and under.

This is probably one of the safest drugs that's ever been discovered and developed. (And, by the way, the company for which I worked was not Moderna, Pfizer or J&J so I have no vested interest in promoting the vaccine. My company had a vaccine candidate under development but pulled it because it's efficacy was not as good as those three that were approved. They are now close to getting approval on a therapeutic for COVID which should cut suffering and death by about 50%). Drug companies have no interest in putting out drugs that are unsafe. The lawsuits are astronomical.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

jansews said:


> Getting my Moderna booster shot today. Just called the pharmacy to see if they had it and they did.


I did get it and am kind of achy today. Bit of a sore arm and achy all over. Pharmacist said he had a patient that was nauseous, but that hasn't happened.


----------



## kemu (Sep 11, 2011)

A friend of mine lost her 12 year old healthy son, recently, shortly after having the FLU shot. My condolences and prayers go out to her and her family. Take the jabs at your own risk. 
Be mindful this covid 19 jab 'alters' your natural immune system......... This is why so many are having problems after the jab and NO ONE knows the longterm affects of this . Stop criticizing those who choose 'not' to be vaccinated. It IS their right to say 'no'. The coercising and mandates should tell you everything. It's an 'experiment' on humanity.. READ and read some more and you'll discover the government is 'not' your friend.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just thought I would add this the “booster “ shots are the exact same vaccine that was originally given. It dies not target the delta variant.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Marikayknits said:


> My husband and I, both fully vaccinated, are recovering from breakthrough cases of covid. We took precautions, but fell prey to someone else's feeling that they are free to do what they want. Now my doctor says I must wait to get my booster and my flu shot.I will surely get both as soon as I can.


So sad. My husband is high risk and so I can't give out treats, so bummed. I love seeing the kids. We got our Phizer booster and flu vaccines a few weeks ago. And I can't just leave items out because every year I say take one, and someone always tries two or more.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Vaccines are usually tested in double blind studies, in varying situations over several years. These have not. We don't have any idea of the long-term affects of these inoculations. That is why people still consider them experimental.
> 
> Just FYI... I've had my 2 + booster and I am not immuno-compromised but I have a little 13 yo knitting friend who is.


The so-called "long term effects" of a drug are usually not the result of someone taking the drug and then having adverse events develop years later. Most "long term effects" are due to the fact that the clinical trials for most drugs have a patient population of about 1,000 or less. Given that small size, there are so many people and conditions that are not/cannot be represented in the trials. (Moderna, Pfizer and J&J had clinical trial populations of 35,000, 42,000 and 45,000 respectively). Therefore, for most drugs, these "long term effects" don't start showing up for 2-4 years after a drug is approved because it normally takes that long for representation by the entire population to happen. With these vaccines, hundreds of millions of people have already been vaccinated in addition to the 100,000+ patients in the clinical trials. A LOT of drugs are never sold or administered in that quantity over the entire lifetime of their existence.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


On the other hand, flu shots DO need to be taken every year and some other inoculations need to be taken every 10 years. The possible need for Covid shots to be given every year is now under discussion. Time will tell.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Booster on Wed. I am hoping another year before another booster.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

headlemk said:


> I don't know what you are asking. Any immediate side effects of the vaccine I had only lasted 2 days. When I said long-term I was talking about side effects that manifest themselves 5-10-15 years down the road.
> 
> Refer to Thalidimide ... was not tested on pregnant animals so they didn't know it caused serious birth defects until after pregnant women had taken it and had babies missing limbs.


A vaccine and a drug are completely different. You have presented a false equivalence.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Our taxes are paying for these shots, so, yes, I have paid for my shots. These vaccines are not distributed by big pharma out of the goodness of their hearts.


Nor should big pharma distribute these vaccines "out of the goodness of their heart". Do you have even an inkling of how much it costs pharmaceutical companies to develop and discover a drug? On AVERAGE, it costs a drug company $1 billion to get a drug all the way from a lab scientist's bench, through development, clinical trials, FDA submission and out to a drug store shelf. On AVERAGE, only one out of every 10,000 compounds that are discovered ever make it all the way through that process. And that $1 billion figure - that does not include the cost of the 9,999 drugs that failed along the way. That's just the cost to bring that one successful drug to market. On top of all that, on AVERAGE, for every drug that actually does make it to market, only one out of four of them ever returns enough of a profit to pay back discovering company for its own research and development efforts. In other words, when you go to a drugstore and you see four products sitting next to each other on the shelf, only one in for was financially successful to the company that brought it to you. The other three are money losers. Yes, drugs are very expensive. However, if you have any interest in seeing drug companies continue to do research and development and bring you new products, there is a high cost associated with that.

Pfizer, J&J and Moderna took a tremendous risk to bring you these vaccines. Many, many, many other pharmaceutical companies also took that risk and lost the bet.

Further, all those figures above represent only the AVERAGE drug. Because so much speed and novelty was involved in these vaccines, you know for sure that their discovery and development costs were way higher than $1 billion. Probably most of the companies, whether successful or not, had to suspend research on other diseases and conditions as well as pull their best and brightest scientists off of other projects in order to work on these vaccines.

And just for the record, on average, these vaccines cost the government about $16/dose. In addition, neither J&J nor Pfizer took any subsidies from the government. Only Moderna did because it was on the verge of financial collapse before the success of its COVID vaccine. Had that vaccine failed, Moderna would most certainly have gone bankrupt.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

We're heading out for ours in a few minutes.


----------



## mrscolumbo (Aug 7, 2019)

Byrney said:


> Does anyone know when it is that people will stop thinking the vaccine is experimental? Is it next year? Once it's no longer regarded as experimental more people may get vaccinated and life will be easier for the rest of us. We may not need as many boosters then.


I am surprised this is still in conversation. I know many people object to mandatory vaccines but I bet the people that came up with these vaccines practically killed themselves getting them out day and night. It wasn"t the government that made these but pharmacies that you probably take their meds or generics of everyday. And many individuals donated to help them get out. I believe Dolly Parton donated a million dollars. Though there appears there is evidence that there may be some different immunity with people that had covid how do you prove this? You don't have a card, and it's a real risky way to get it. Taking someone's word for it? And people in hospitals aren't really able to walk out and it's mandatory our kids go to school, so it would appear these people care more about themselves than the people they are entrusted to protect.


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


The Moderna vaccine has been aproved (6 mos. after shot #2) for 65 and over, 18-64 immunosuppressed and some front line workers. I even waited a week to speak with my doctor about a different issue, first. If needed I'll get another in 6 mos. There were 4 other people at the pharmacy waiting for their 3rd dose. If you are fully vaccinated you should be able to meet with your fibre group-if they are vaccinated, too. No, they are not 100%, but they are the best defense that we have against this virus and yes, it is the unvaccinated that is spreading it. Talk to a doctors and/or nurses that work in the hospitals-they will tell you that the majority of very sick Covid patients are those that are not vaccinated. Get your shot, wear a mask and slowly start living again!

Vickie


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


I was in few groups before the pandemic. They are coming back slowly but we lost a lot of members. We are hoping that they might come back at some point.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

cgspat said:


> My husband and I got our booster shots this morning. I wonder how often we'll need these.


You probably will not be fully vaccinated until you receive your booster shot as often as the government tells you to get one! :sm09: :sm14:


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

vlsg56 said:


> The Moderna vaccine has been aproved (6 mos. after shot #2) for 65 and over, 18-64 immunosuppressed and some front line workers. I even waited a week to speak with my doctor about a different issue, first. If needed I'll get another in 6 mos. There were 4 other people at the pharmacy waiting for their 3rd dose. If you are fully vaccinated you should be able to meet with your fibre group-if they are vaccinated, too. No, they are not 100%, but they are the best defense that we have against this virus and yes, it is the unvaccinated that is spreading it. Talk to a doctors and/or nurses that work in the hospitals-they will tell you that the majority of very sick Covid patients are those that are not vaccinated. Get your shot, wear a mask and slowly start living again!
> 
> Vickie


My knitting group and the quilt guild that I belong to have startrd meeting, again.

Vickie


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

ria4crochet said:


> I've had my jabs. 2 Astra Zeneca and then the pfeizer booster. I'm immunocompromised so got mine early with my husband who is my carer, so he got his too. We had it done the same time as the flu vaccine. One in each arm
> 
> Here in the UK every one over 18 will have the first two jabs free (I think high school children have now been included in this now too) and everyone over 50 will also receive a booster jab free. A very large percentage of the uk have now been vaccininated, which is showing in hospital admissions now. It's no where near as bad as it was last year. However, the virus is still spreading and we do all need to be careful. I've been isolated from everyone aside from my little family and medical professionals since this all started. It's been very hard. But I'm so grateful to still be able to enjoy my family thanks to the vaccinations.


1 in 50 people in England had Covid last week. It hasn't gone away. It's getting worse not better. I don't think the government care if old/sick people die. It would save them a lot of money. Boris Johnson wouldn't know the truth if it bit him on the behind.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Thank you Vickie! I am one of those that has chills, fever, fatigue for about 12 hrs after getting moderna - each time. At the same time, I am thankful for the vaccine, and want to move on to more normalcy. If it wasn't for science, and vaccines, most of us above 60 would not be here today.


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm grateful we have them. I can't get mine for a few weeks because I had a procedure yesterday, but I'm excited and grateful for the vaccine.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

They don't know yet if the vaccine could become yearly or regular. If cases drop dramatically or if cases hold steady will help make that decision, I expect.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


Actually multiple shots/booster are very common for vaccine preventable diseases. Measles/mmr vaccine requires a 2 shot regimen, one at between 12-15 months and one between 4-6 years. 2 doses of the Polio vaccine provides 90% immunity to all 3 strains of polio. Most people choose the 3 shot course which provides 99% immunity. DTap (diptheria, tetanus, and pertussis) is a 4 shot course to provide and sustain immunity.

SARS-CoV-2 virus needing a multiple course of vaccination is nothing new and nothing unusual.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

busycrafter said:


> just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


Do they have to show a vaccination card to proof they have been vaccinated? If not..you have NO idea.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

jansews said:


> I did get it and am kind of achy today. Bit of a sore arm and achy all over. Pharmacist said he had a patient that was nauseous, but that hasn't happened.


Thank goodness you got it. Just saw where Colorado hospitals expect to hit no beds available by next week, due to Covid!


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Thank goodness you got it. Just saw where Colorado hospitals expect to hit no beds available by next week, due to Covid!


Oh! And the media is talking like covid is over.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

Going to get mine next month sometime. i have heard a fourth one at least for me from what the news stated. i just hope it doesn't turn out to be needed every year.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

annalee15 said:


> Going to get mine next month sometime. i have heard a fourth one at least for me from what the news stated. i just hope it doesn't turn out to be needed every year.


One estimate is every 6 months.


----------



## barbarawh (Mar 13, 2017)

I got my Moderna booster this morning. While I hope it is the last one needed, I’ll take one every 6 months if necessary- or yearly as with flu shots. DH & I have been careful and have stayed healthy and we intend to stay that way.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband and I just got home from getting ours!


----------



## vlsg56 (Nov 15, 2018)

HOVE said:


> Thank you Vickie! I am one of those that has chills, fever, fatigue for about 12 hrs after getting moderna - each time. At the same time, I am thankful for the vaccine, and want to move on to more normalcy. If it wasn't for science, and vaccines, most of us above 60 would not be here today.


Yea, I had a bad day afterward, also. One or two bad days beats severe sickness and/or dieing, anytime!

Vickie


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

NonzNitZen said:


> You probably will not be fully vaccinated until you receive your booster shot as often as the government tells you to get one! :sm09: :sm14:


I get a flu shot every year. That could be considered a "booster" shot. I get a tetanus shot as often as my physician recommends the shot. That also could be considered a "booster" shot. Nope, I will probably never be "fully vaccinated" (whatever that means), but as long as these vaccines help prevent diseases that could cause me to be hospitalized and/or die, I will take those vaccines based on my doctor's recommendations.


----------



## hollyhocks (Jun 26, 2016)

Glad you got your booster! My husband had the J&J vaccine in March and is getting the Moderna booster on Nov. 5th, now that they allow people with J&J to get Pfizer or Moderna for their boosters. Was glad to see that the FDA approved the COVID vaccine for 5-11 year olds today (Oct. 29).


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

busycrafter said:


> just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


Not sure I follow what you are saying. Do you mean unvaccinated people are quarantined? Do vaccinated folks carry around proof of vax in order to go about their daily business? As far as I know, the US is practically a free-for-all. I am fully vaxxed and boostered. I've yet to be asked for proof to enter any establishment. Some employers are requiring vaccinations, but most of those are in the health care field. I do believe that the unvaccinated are keeping this thing going by their own self-righteousness. I would be happy to show proof if asked.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Vaccines are usually tested in double blind studies, in varying situations over several years. These have not. We don't have any idea of the long-term affects of these inoculations. That is why people still consider them experimental.
> 
> Just FYI... I've had my 2 + booster and I am not immuno-compromised but I have a little 13 yo knitting friend who is.


Thank you for getting your shots. As for the blind studies...every ingredient in the vaccines has gone through the rigor all these years. Nothing new there, but for the formula (combination) itself. Each individual chemical was tested for many years. There are no live virus in the vaccines at all.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

My husband and I got our Moderna booster shots this past Tuesday. So glad to have them and will take them as often as needed.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

headlemk said:


> Our taxes are paying for these shots, so, yes, I have paid for my shots. These vaccines are not distributed by big pharma out of the goodness of their hearts.


My guess is that you would be paying taxes anyway unless you are a Walton, a Musk, Besos or a Zuckerberg.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

kemu said:


> A friend of mine lost her 12 year old healthy son, recently, shortly after having the FLU shot. My condolences and prayers go out to her and her family. Take the jabs at your own risk.
> Be mindful this covid 19 jab 'alters' your natural immune system......... This is why so many are having problems after the jab and NO ONE knows the longterm affects of this . Stop criticizing those who choose 'not' to be vaccinated. It IS their right to say 'no'. The coercising and mandates should tell you everything. It's an 'experiment' on humanity.. READ and read some more and you'll discover the government is 'not' your friend.


Their rights should not include infecting others.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

headlemk said:


> Vaccines are usually tested in double blind studies, in varying situations over several years. These have not. We don't have any idea of the long-term affects of these inoculations. That is why people still consider them experimental.
> 
> Just FYI... I've had my 2 + booster and I am not immuno-compromised but I have a little 13 yo knitting friend who is.


I have no idea why you think that these vaccines were not tested in double blind studies. For absolute sure, Moderna and Pfizer were. I have no reason to believe that the J&J vaccine was not double blinded.

These vaccines did not languish at the FDA for years as do many drugs because the clinical trials (i.e., the "double blind studies") were done on populations that were tens of thousands of times larger than the clinical trials data submitted to the FDA for almost all other drugs. Also, the urgency to get this virus under control was so much greater than the urgency to control diaper rash, cold symptoms, warts, or the plethora of other drug candidates that are submitted to the FDA.

The tests were done. The studies were double blinded. The vaccines have now been administered to hundreds of millions of people. Including the time that the vaccines went into clinical trials, these vaccines have now been in existence for over a year (Phase 3 clinical trials began in July 2020). The FDA is by far the most rigorous regulatory agency in the world. These vaccines are safe…and they are nothing short of a miracle. What more proof do you think is needed for them to NOT be considered "experimental"?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Rosie's mom said:


> I have no idea why you think that these vaccines were not tested in double blind studies. For absolute sure, Moderna and Pfizer were. I have no reason to believe that the J&J vaccine was not double blinded.
> 
> These vaccines did not languish at the FDA for years as do many drugs because the clinical trials (i.e., the "double blind studies") were done on populations that were tens of thousands of times larger than the clinical trials data submitted to the FDA for almost all other drugs. Also, the urgency to get this virus under control was so much greater than the urgency to control diaper rash, cold symptoms, warts, or the plethora of other drug candidates that are submitted to the FDA.
> 
> The tests were done. The studies were double blinded. The vaccines have now been administered to hundreds of millions of people. Including the time that the vaccines went into clinical trials, these vaccines have now been in existence for over a year (Phase 3 clinical trials began in July 2020). The FDA is by far the most rigorous regulatory agency in the world. These vaccines are safe…and they are nothing short of a miracle. What more proof do you think is needed for them to NOT be considered "experimental"?


Absolutely right! I actually participated in a clinical trial for the Astra-Zenica vaccine, when we still lived in Charleston, SC. 
These vaccines did come out relatively quickly. There's a good reason for that. 
Much of the technology behind the Covid vaccines had already been done before Covid came on the scene. They had basically created a foundation for any future vaccines, so that all that the research scientists had to do was fine tune it to whatever virus that popped up and required the development of a vaccine. It's like measuring all the ingredients for a cake, and mixing them together. It's all ready to go into the oven, and all you have to do is add the melted chocolate, and it's finished.
Epidemiologists had actually been preparing for a different pandemic, involving an influenza variant. But then Covid was the virus and the pandemic they didn't expect. Thank goodness researchers had already laid the groundwork for the Covid vaccine! All they needed to do was finish the vaccine and test it, in record time. It's every bit as safe as any other vaccine. No actual viruses or fragments of viruses are necessary for this technology. 
Let's try to remember that injecting people with actual pus from cowpox lesions to protect against smallpox was one of the earliest forms of inoculation against disease. And people sought out doctor's who could do it. We've come a long, long way since then. The vaccines we have now are very safe. And they work.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Sorry, it IS the unvaccinated who are spreading it. They are against restrictions like masks and social distancing as much as they are against vaccines. Vaccinated people are not shedding much virus even if they get a breakthrough case of Covid. That's solid scientific research, not just my opinion.


You are wrong. People inoculated against COVID-19 are just as likely to spread the Delta variant of the virus to contacts in their household as those who haven't had shots, according to yearlong research in the UK.

https://fortune.com/2021/10/28/vaccinated-people-can-also-spread-the-delta-variant-a-yearlong-uk-study-shows/


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

headlemk said:


> These vaccines are not distributed by big pharma out of the goodness of their hearts.


True. Big pharma is making so much money it would make our heads spin.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2021/05/14/virus-book-excerpt-nina-burleigh-how-the-covid-19-vaccine-injected-billions-into-big-pharma-albert-bourla-moncef-slaoui/?sh=37243df07d80


----------



## Henny Penny (Nov 2, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna ..........Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be -


Recent reports from the Victorian (Aust) Department of Health find that unvaccinated people are ten times more likely to contract covid than vaccinated people. If you spend time with unvaccinated people there is some probability that they are infected and will infect you. However, if they are vaccinated, they are ten times less likely to be infected and only half as likely to infect you. Hence a 20-fold reduction in risk when hanging out with a vaccinated person as compared to someone who is unvaccinated. I know with whom I'm hanging out!!!! The unvaccinated have chosen to be isolated - there is an easy way to end that.


----------



## Henny Penny (Nov 2, 2012)

busycrafter said:


> ...so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


Do you really believe all the unvaccinated people are isolating and not going out? My, what good citizens you have in Canada.


----------



## birdie3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> Sorry, it IS the unvaccinated who are spreading it. They are against restrictions like masks and social distancing as much as they are against vaccines. Vaccinated people are not shedding much virus even if they get a breakthrough case of Covid. That's solid scientific research, not just my opinion.


No, you're wrong there is proof that the vaccinated carry and give the covid! The proof was just realeased in a UK study.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

birdie3 said:


> No, you're wrong there is proof that the vaccinated carry and give the covid! The proof was just realeased in a UK study.


I didn't see that study. And you didn't furnish it.

However, such studies can be misunderstood. If one is fully vaccinated, the risk of getting Covid is only about one in 5,000 to one in 10,000 vaccinated people. If you don't get Covid in the first place, you can't spread it, according to the CDC.

So vaccinated people: 
1. Get Covid far less than unvaccinated people. 
2. Can't spread it if they don't have it.

Again--it's mainly the unvaccinated who are driving the spread of Covid, in spite of the breakthrough cases among the vaccinated, which are rare.

Please refer to the following sources.

https://www.healthline.com/health-news/what-is-your-actual-risk-of-getting-covid-19-if-youre-vaccinated

"A New York Times report used data from U.S. areas with detailed information on breakthrough cases. It estimated for most vaccinated people, the risk is about 1 in 5,000 for breakthrough infections. In areas with a low transmission rate, it's about 1 in 10,000."

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/vaccines/fully-vaccinated.html

"Infections happen in only a small proportion of people who are fully vaccinated, even with the Delta variant. When these infections occur among vaccinated people, they tend to be mild.
If you are fully vaccinated and become infected with the Delta variant, you can spread the virus to others."


----------



## birdie3 (Dec 20, 2016)

So sad you only listen and read the same old lies of the cdc and New York Times. Branch out a bit and get some real news!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

birdie3 said:


> So sad you only listen and read the same old lies of the cdc and New York Times. Branch out a bit and get some real news!


You can call it lies, but that doesn't mean you're right. And it's not just US news sources that are telling us those facts, it's other countries as well. Is everyone lying? If you think so, you may need professional help.

What UK study are you referencing? Let's see it.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> I didn't see that study. And you didn't furnish it.


I already furnished it.

https://fortune.com/2021/10/28/vaccinated-people-can-also-spread-the-delta-variant-a-yearlong-uk-study-shows/


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Susie2016 said:


> You are wrong. People inoculated against COVID-19 are just as likely to spread the Delta variant of the virus to contacts in their household as those who haven't had shots, according to yearlong research in the UK.
> 
> https://fortune.com/2021/10/28/vaccinated-people-can-also-spread-the-delta-variant-a-yearlong-uk-study-shows/


I have heard of this research but this is the first time I've seen the figures and it's a little underwhelming. In this study of 621 people I lost count of how many times it mentioned passing the illness to HOUSEHOLD members only. Here in the UK (can't speak for the US) we've known all along that even though you've had the jab you can still catch the disease (less likely to catch it though, 65%-95% less I believe) and you can still pass it on. You are however less likely to be hospitalised or die if you have been vaccinated. That said, as you are less likely to catch it in the first place it obviously follows that you are less likely to transmit it. We also know that there is a chance of passing it on to people outside of your household, showing the importance of masks and social distancing even after vaccination.

This report obviously wasn't written in the UK as it uses the term "shots". Vaccinations are never referred to as shots in the UK. That tells me that although the figures and general content may be correct, it's not the original and could have been given an American antivaxxer slant.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

NRoberts said:


> The newest variant which has popped up in the UK and one other country so far is not effected by any of the vaccines.
> 
> Best thing you can do is keep up your immunity by taking Vitamin D, Vitamin C and zinc. Go to FLCCC.net and look at their prevention protocol. They also have a protocol if you get the virus.
> 
> If you are in Florida and think you have it, call your PCP and get them to set you up at one of the more than 20 monoclonal antibody sites all around the state. Had 2 elderly friends, vaccinated, who got the virus. They both had lengthy health problems. They did not wait; contacted their PCP, tested positive, and got the monoclonal antibody treatment (can be intravenous infusion or subcutaneous injection) and were better within 2 days.


It's long been accepted that the immune system dwindles as you age, no matter what exercise you do or what vitamins or minerals you take. It does help to do your best but you can't stop the ravages of time. If you do ever find a way to halt the aging process, please let me know. I would love to stop my hair going grey and the wrinkles are a real disappointment.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> I already furnished it.
> 
> https://fortune.com/2021/10/28/vaccinated-people-can-also-spread-the-delta-variant-a-yearlong-uk-study-shows/


You might want to make sure you read the actual scientific study published in the Lancet and linked in the article and not rely on Forbes (non scientific magazine) interpretation.

Indeed, those who are vaccinated, with a breakthrough infection, can transmit the virus for a short period of time. However, the vaccine accelerates the clearance of the virus, so vaccinated people's viral load drops quickly.

The study was also done in a household setting where the participants are in close contact for long periods of time. No study was done on the transmission of the virus by the vaccinated in outdoor areas or other public areas for shorter periods of time.

So yes, the vaccinated can transmit the disease, when they are experiencing a breakthrough infection, and only at the peak load of the infection. The vaccine significantly reduces the chances of a breakthrough infection, so the vaccinated are far less likely to transmit the virus than the unvaccinated.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

The wisdom of the anti-vaxxer. This is an alleged real tweet from an antivaxxer. It shows the absolute craziness that is being spread about vaccinations, much of the same wisdom seen here in different threads.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

Susie2016 said:


> True. Big pharma is making so much money it would make our heads spin.
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2021/05/14/virus-book-excerpt-nina-burleigh-how-the-covid-19-vaccine-injected-billions-into-big-pharma-albert-bourla-moncef-slaoui/?sh=37243df07d80


"Big pharma is making so much money it would make our heads spin" is because it takes so much money to discover and develop a drug that it also would make our heads spin (See my earlier post about the cost of bringing a drug to market and the extremely high failure rate). As mentioned, the cost of each dose of the vaccine to the government is about $16. $16 to protect your life against a horrible death seems like a pretty good deal to me. In addition, I read somewhere that the PROFIT to Pfizer was $.05/dose.

Scientists worked around the clock to discover and develop these vaccines. The companies took huge risks to bring these vaccines to market. The number of disciplines and the amount of academic training that these scientists have would boggle your mind: Bachelors, Masters, PhD.s, Post doctoral work, MDs, RN's, BSNs, PharmD's, and DVM's to name just a few of the academic degrees involved. The disciplines involved included organic chemistry, biology, microbiology, infectious diseases biology, analytical chemistry, pharmacoepidemiology, pharmacology, pharmacy, veterinary medicine, statistics, pharmacovigilance, and medical degrees in all fields from oncology to gynecology to internal medicine to pediatrics to cardiology to name just the major fields of study involved. Then there was the equipment that costs millions and millions and millions of dollars. Do you think that all those people should work for free after having spent at least 25 years in school studying things that most of us can't even pronounce?

Now please explain why you think that big pharma is not entitled to charge $16/dose and have a $.05/dose profit? And just how much did you pay for your last phone?


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Since we are on the topic of scientific studies, and so many anti-vaxxers say their natural immunity is just fine, here is a new study that shows that vaccinated immunity is far better than natural immunity. It makes sense as other vaccine preventable diseases such as polio and measles were never eradicated through natural immunity, only when the vaccine became available did the diseases become preventable. And in the case of small pox, eradicated from the face of the earth.

https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/70/wr/mm7044e1.htm?s_cid=mm7044e1_w


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Byrney said:


> I have heard of this research but this is the first time I've seen the figures and it's a little underwhelming. In this study of 621 people I lost count of how many times it mentioned passing the illness to HOUSEHOLD members only. Here in the UK (can't speak for the US) we've known all along that even though you've had the jab you can still catch the disease (less likely to catch it though, 65%-95% less I believe) and you can still pass it on. You are however less likely to be hospitalised or die if you have been vaccinated. That said, as you are less likely to catch it in the first place it obviously follows that you are less likely to transmit it. We also know that there is a chance of passing it on to people outside of your household, showing the importance of masks and social distancing even after vaccination.
> 
> This report obviously wasn't written in the UK as it uses the term "shots". Vaccinations are never referred to as shots in the UK. That tells me that although the figures and general content may be correct, it's not the original and could have been given an American antivaxxer slant.


Point to our Byrney. Great detective work.

To me it is a waste of time arguing with these people. They think with their limbic brain.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

SQM said:


> Point to our Byrney. Great detective work.
> 
> To me it is a waste of time arguing with these people. They think with their limbic brain.


I also posted some links in my post that some might find helpful.

https://www.knittingparadise.com/t-717804-9.html#16410705


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Well I'm going to let you guys in on my family troubles. 

Today, my 84 year old aunt, who lives in Arizona, was finally taken off the ventilator. She had gotten COVID and was put on the ventilator. She then got a massive bowel infection which spread to her entire body. She was not expected to live. 

But our family is Christian and we prayed hard for her. My best friend prayed for her. Finally today my aunt beat the odds and was taken off the ventilator.

My aunt and her family were FULLY VACCINATED. (She lives with her daughter, granddaughter and husband---who were fully vaccinated---- and her granddaughter's children.)

So the moral of this story is that these vaccinations don't really protect you like you think they will. And also, prayers definitely work.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Susie2016 said:


> Well I'm going to let you guys in on my family troubles.
> 
> Today, my 84 year old aunt, who lives in Arizona, was finally taken off the ventilator. She had gotten COVID and was put on the ventilator. She then got a massive bowel infection which spread to her entire body. She was not expected to live.
> 
> ...


So sorry that you and your family have been through such a distressing time, but how do you know it was the prayers that worked and not the vaccine?


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Susie2016 said:


> Well I'm going to let you guys in on my family troubles.
> 
> Today, my 84 year old aunt, who lives in Arizona, was finally taken off the ventilator. She had gotten COVID and was put on the ventilator. She then got a massive bowel infection which spread to her entire body. She was not expected to live.
> 
> ...


Prayers to you and your family. What a trial it must have been while your aunt was on a vent. And thank goodness your aunt was vaccinated so that she had every tool available to her to fight this terrible disease. Such good news for you and your family.

Was she boosted? Several months ago, it was highly recommended that the elderly get their booster shots since age, which affects any vaccine, lowers the immune response. But the vaccine held, thank goodness!

Time for celebration!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> Well I'm going to let you guys in on my family troubles.
> 
> Today, my 84 year old aunt, who lives in Arizona, was finally taken off the ventilator. She had gotten COVID and was put on the ventilator. She then got a massive bowel infection which spread to her entire body. She was not expected to live.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Shocked to hear you are Christian.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Byrney said:


> So sorry that you and your family have been through such a distressing time, but how do you know it was the prayers that worked and not the vaccine?


She had a massive bowel infection that had spread throughout her body. She also had several pre-existing conditions of her health that don't bode well with COVID. And she was elderly.

And the doctors said SHE WAS DYING AND TO PREPARE FOR HER DEATH.

But our family prayed. And I got my friends to pray. And then miracles of miracles, they were able to take her off the ventilator. The doctors were SURPRISED.

1 Peter 3:12 - "For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous and his ears are attentive to their prayer,


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

knovice knitter said:


> Hmm. Shocked to hear you are Christian.


LOL!!!! You obviously are not a Christian or you would never say that. Because where did you ever get such a dumb idea that Christians are perfect? We don't claim to be. We are human just like anybody.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> LOL!!!! You obviously are not a Christian or you would never say that. Because where did you ever get such a dumb idea that Christians are perfect? We don't claim to be. We are human just like anybody.


From your posts on most subjects, I came to the conclusion that you did not follow Christ's teachings ever. You are correct; I am not a Christian, but I grew up in a Christian household and my mother was as close to perfection in her faith than any I've seen. I never said or had the idea that Christians are perfect. I do have this crazy idea that people who state they Christian should at least act like one. Saw a message from a friend on Facebook today. It was a prayer asking for God to watch over her finances. Did her God not give her the brains and responsibility to watch over her own finances?

As for your aunt and your family, I am so sorry she had to go through such a grueling experience and you and yours had such worry. I think her doctors deserve the praise rather than you for praying.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

knovice knitter said:


> From your posts on most subjects, I came to the conclusion that you did not follow Christ's teachings ever. You are correct; I am not a Christian, but I grew up in a Christian household and my mother was as close to perfection in her faith than any I've seen. I never said or had the idea that Christians are perfect. I do have this crazy idea that people who state they Christian should at least act like one. Saw a message from a friend on Facebook today. It was a prayer asking for God to watch over her finances. Did her God not give her the brains and responsibility to watch over her own finances?
> 
> As for your aunt and your family, I am so sorry she had to go through such a grueling experience and you and yours had such worry. I think her doctors deserve the praise rather than you for praying.


Totally agree. I attended a Catholic School. Every day in school we prayed for peace. Every Sunday in church there was a part of the Mass where we prayed for world peace. That's every Catholic on the planet praying for world peace every Sunday, and most praying for peace every day. It hasn't worked yet or have I missed something?

I think of praying to God as telling him that he was wrong. He must not take this person as he planned and he must change his ways. Do people never wonder why he allows paedophiles to live long and happy lives while innocent babies starve to death in the most painful way, even though there are millions of people praying and lighting candles for them. If prayer really did work it would suggest that more people are praying for the paedophiles! If that's the case - please stop.

And as for a prayer for financial success - do these people never read their bibles?


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Susie2016 said:


> Well I'm going to let you guys in on my family troubles.
> 
> Today, my 84 year old aunt, who lives in Arizona, was finally taken off the ventilator. She had gotten COVID and was put on the ventilator. She then got a massive bowel infection which spread to her entire body. She was not expected to live.
> 
> ...


. You are saying she went septic. . Covid may have been her original diagnosis, and yes, it can cause gastrointestinal problems, but most intestinal infections, are caused by other things, especially when they go septic, E coli for instance. It helps to understand what a medical issue is before spewing it out. We all know that sepsis travels throughout the body, if it were contained to the intestines, it would not be considered septic. The vaccine, does lessen the symptoms, lowers chance of being on a ventilator, and length of illness. Hmmm...children, little petri dishes...where does she go? If she wanders any where out side of the home, she could of picked it up somewhere else. You did not say, any of the other family members she resides with were sick..mmmm....


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

fortunate1 said:


> . You are saying she went septic. . Covid may have been her original diagnosis, and yes, it can cause gastrointestinal problems, but most intestinal infections, are caused by other things, especially when they go septic, E coli for instance. It helps to understand what a medical issue is before spewing it out. We all know that sepsis travels throughout the body, if it were contained to the intestines, it would not be considered septic. The vaccine, does lessen the symptoms, lowers chance of being on a ventilator, and length of illness. Hmmm...children, little petri dishes...where does she go? If she wanders any where out side of the home, she could of picked it up somewhere else. You did not say, any of the other family members she resides with were sick..mmmm....


Good observation. Most Covid-19 bacterial infections occur in the lungs. Here's a excerpt from a study regarding Covid-19 and bacterial infections:

(here's the source of the excerpt below - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8026275/ )

"Bacterial coinfections increase the severity of respiratory viral infections and were frequent causes of mortality in influenza pandemics but have not been well characterized in patients with coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). The aim of this review was to identify the frequency and microbial etiologies of bacterial coinfections that are present upon admission to the hospital and that occur during hospitalization for COVID-19. We found that bacterial coinfections were present in <4% of patients upon admission and the yield of routine diagnostic tests for pneumonia was low. When bacterial coinfections did occur, Staphylococcus aureus, Streptococcus pneumoniae, and Haemophilus influenzae were the most common pathogens and atypical bacteria were rare. Although uncommon upon admission, bacterial infections frequently occurred in patients with prolonged hospitalization, and Pseudomonas aeruginosa, Klebsiella spp., and S. aureus were common pathogens. *Antibacterial therapy and diagnostic testing for bacterial infections are unnecessary upon admission in most patients hospitalized with COVID-19, but clinicians should be vigilant for nosocomial bacterial infections.*"

FYI - nosocomial bacterial infections are infections that originate in a hospital

It is worthwhile reading the whole NCBI study done (cited above) on Covid-19 patients and bacterial infections. There is a very strong probability that Susie2016's aunt got the infection in the hospital.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

CorvallisKnitter said:


> Good observation. Most Covid-19 bacterial infections occur in the lungs. Here's a excerpt from a study regarding Covid-19 and bacterial infections:
> 
> (here's the source of the excerpt below - https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8026275/ )
> 
> ...


Extremely possible! 
:sm24:


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


This from the CDC---yes you did have to take 3 measles shots.
Routine Vaccination Recommendations to Protect against Measles
Children

CDC recommends two doses of measles-containing vaccine routinely for children, starting with the first dose at age 12 through 15 months and the second dose at age 4 through 6 years before school entry. This can be administered as MMR or MMRV vaccine. Children can receive the second dose of MMR vaccine earlier than 4 through 6 years, as long as it is at least 28 days after the first dose. A second dose of MMRV vaccine can be given 3 months after the first dose up to 12 years of age.
Adults

Adults should also be up to date on MMR vaccinations with either 1 or 2 doses (depending on risk factors) unless they have other presumptive evidence of immunity to measles, mumps, and rubella.

One dose of MMR vaccine, or other presumptive evidence of immunity, is sufficient for most adults. Providers generally do not need to actively screen adult patients for measles immunity in non-outbreak areas in the U.S. After vaccination, it is also not necessary to test patients for antibodies to confirm immunity. There is no recommendation for a catch-up program among adults for a second dose of MMR (e.g., persons born before 1989 or otherwise).


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> A friend of mine is triple vaccinated and is fighting for her life! She does have underlying health issues.
> She insisted on going to Spain, by plane and has not set foot outside her door since coming back. Her poor family are really struggling with this.


A lady flew to NC from Florida and no vaccine. Flew back 10 days later and went to Jacksonville not Orlando. Got sick and passed away. Getting on a plane is one thing and being vaccinated.


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

busycrafter said:


> just so tired of all the talk about covid and the vaccine and restrictions. so tied down here in Manitoba. everyone blaming the unvaccinated for spreading the disease but they can't go anywhere or do anything so obviously its the vaccinated that are spreading it.


Interesting how you say the unvaccinated in your area can't go anywhere or do anything. Now if your numbers are high in Manitoba and those people stay home you are correct then! In my area people think they are safe if they got the vaccine so many of them walk around without a mask. ☺


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

shepherd said:


> I have not heard that the Moderna was approved for a 3rd shot except possibly if you are very immunosuppressed. Even if you are well-informed it is hard to keep up with the latest accurately. Obviously these vaccines are not all they were cracked up to be - you never had to take another measles shot. Of course the yearly flu shots have been de rigeur since the beginning I have decided that altho they say you can mix brands I will not - it does not make sense to me - they cannot be identical, been made by different formulas. I ahem a friend who will take any and as many as she can get from any source - not my idea of good sense. I had not planned on spending my twilight years cut off from the world, but it is happening. My fiber group of 20 years has disintegrated - no interest in getting back together under any circumstances. Zoom is OK in some situations but a group of knitters really must be "in person" in order to have a meaningful get-together. Fortunately a groups of young women from my church have set up a monthly meeting but I will miss the women who had forged such friendships for 20 years.


I guess anything is possible with these shots. They are totally different from the vaccines from our youth. I also find that many people are just burnt out or depressed from the changes in our lives and all that is going on in the last almost two years.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

RosieC said:


> I guess anything is possible with these shots. They are totally different from the vaccines from our youth. I also find that many people are just burnt out or depressed from the changes in our lives and all that is going on in the last almost two years.


I am currently burned out and depressed; however, at nearly 83 years of age, I will, read WILL, continue to pursue life instead of allowing a two-year or longer spell of unpleasantness do me in. Everything boils down to what choices we make.....


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

Rosie's mom said:


> I have no idea why you think that these vaccines were not tested in double blind studies. For absolute sure, Moderna and Pfizer were. I have no reason to believe that the J&J vaccine was not double blinded.
> 
> These vaccines did not languish at the FDA for years as do many drugs because the clinical trials (i.e., the "double blind studies") were done on populations that were tens of thousands of times larger than the clinical trials data submitted to the FDA for almost all other drugs. Also, the urgency to get this virus under control was so much greater than the urgency to control diaper rash, cold symptoms, warts, or the plethora of other drug candidates that are submitted to the FDA.
> 
> The tests were done. The studies were double blinded. The vaccines have now been administered to hundreds of millions of people. Including the time that the vaccines went into clinical trials, these vaccines have now been in existence for over a year (Phase 3 clinical trials began in July 2020). The FDA is by far the most rigorous regulatory agency in the world. These vaccines are safe…and they are nothing short of a miracle. What more proof do you think is needed for them to NOT be considered "experimental"?


They were considered "experimental" by some (not the medical and public health communities) because they were released under an "Emergency use authorization" until more longer term data became available. These vaccines have now been administered to more people in the world than any ther therapeutic agent.


----------



## Subar (Mar 21, 2015)

SAMkewel said:


> I am currently burned out and depressed; however, at nearly 83 years of age, I will, read WILL, continue to pursue life instead of allowing a two-year or longer spell of unpleasantness do me in. Everything boils down to what choices we make.....


sAM, so sorry to hear this but I see far too many who feel similarly. How i wish everyone would cooperate so we could put this behind us sooner.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, I waited 3 weeks to get my flu shot, after my booster, as directed by my doctor, the pharmacist agreed. My arm was sooooo sore for two days! Worse than the covid shots! Then I got sick, head ache, upset stomach, and body aches, lasted about 30 hrs. I am fine now. The flu shot was worse than the Covid vaccine! I had no ill affects from it, except cold and sleepy the day I got the second shot, and nothing from the booster. Strange, the flu shot has never done that to me.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

fortunate1 said:


> Well, I waited 3 weeks to get my flu shot, after my booster, as directed by my doctor, the pharmacist agreed. My arm was sooooo sore for two days! Worse than the covid shots! Then I got sick, head ache, upset stomach, and body aches, lasted about 30 hrs. I am fine now. The flu shot was worse than the Covid vaccine! I had no ill affects from it, except cold and sleepy the day I got the second shot, and nothing from the booster. Strange, the flu shot has never done that to me.


Trouble, if you are still under 65 they will give you the regular flu shot - 65 and over - the old people one which made me sick, also. I now refuse to take the old person's one and insist on the regular flu shot. The last time I requested it, the nurse gave me a huge argument. I had to remind her who was the owner of my body.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Subar said:


> sAM, so sorry to hear this but I see far too many who feel similarly. How i wish everyone would cooperate so we could put this behind us sooner.


Hope springs eternal ;~D! It cannot last forever...can it?


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

SQM said:


> Trouble, if you are still under 65 they will give you the regular flu shot - 65 and over - the old people one which made me sick, also. I now refuse to take the old person's one and insist on the regular flu shot. The last time I requested it, the nurse gave me a huge argument. I had to remind her who was the owner of my body.


That's interesting. DH and I had the opposite reaction to the "old people" flu shot. We also had very light reactions to our original COVID vaccinations (Pfizer); he had a moderate one to our Moderna booster while I had a much stronger one. I'm hoping that some day the purple, extra large, endlessly itching golf ball of the Moderna will go away. In our cases, the "mix or match" didn't work out as expected.


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

SQM said:


> Trouble, if you are still under 65 they will give you the regular flu shot - 65 and over - the old people one which made me sick, also. I now refuse to take the old person's one and insist on the regular flu shot. The last time I requested it, the nurse gave me a huge argument. I had to remind her who was the owner of my body.


Aw, that would explain that! Thank you.


----------

